# Travel Advertising > Tours and Sightseeing >  Suggestions to visit wayanad

## shipley

Wayanad is a northern district of Kerala .Wayanad, blessed with beautiful landscapes, lake, waterfalls, historic places, wildlife and picturesque mountains, is on the Western Ghats in north Kerala. The district HQ of Wayanad is Kalpetta, which is 80 km away from Calicut city. Other major towns are Sulthan Bathery and Mananthavady.Wayanad has a salubrious climate all through the year. The best time to visit Wayanad is from October to May.One of the indigenous characteristics of Wayanad is the adivasi population of Paniyas, Kurumas, Adiyars, Kurichyas, Ooralis, Kattunaikkans etc. Wayanad has the first position among the districts of Kerala, in terms of percentage of Adivasi population. Among the total inhabits of this beautiful land a major chunk is settlers came from different parts of Kerala and some parts of Karnataka

----------


## ankita1234

Ooty is also a nice place to visit near wayanand.

----------


## sankalppatil732

A couple caves over this Ambukuthimala having historic significance. The modern Jewel Era pictorial articles about the rooms of these natural caves at Edakkal are generally proof of this civilisation in which been with us in these kind of places in prehistoric occasions. Representations associated with humankind, animals as well as historic tools are generally noticeable in this article.

----------


## wesleyjones

Private Wildlife Safari in Wayanad.
The perfect tour for nature and animal lovers
Pickup, drop-off, and private transfers included
Experience multiple Wayanad highlights 
Stress-free tour with accommodation included

Sayulita Hotels | Sayulita Transportation

----------


## JamesKerr

It is the article about the tolerance and the great way that you select to support the individuals. I realize that trustmypaper.com help the individuals to write assignment and it implies that God will concede the extraordinary present for assistance. I read your article and thought that it was one of a kind and a heap of the great data.

----------

